# My friend Drew



## Flea (May 22, 2010)

I got an ugly surprise this morning when I ran into a neighbor - "Are you going to Drew's funeral?"

I was honored to share a street corner with him for about two years.  Drew was a true gentleman and a tireless champion of reproductive freedom.  Most escorts come and go at our local clinic, burned out by the constant vitriol slung by the protesters. In ten years he never missed a Saturday, and camped out on the corner occupied by the most vocal and hateful protester of the bunch.  His sweet smile and quiet demeanor offered a note of sanity and reassurance to countless women facing what would otherwise have been a terrifying gauntlet.

I know not everyone feels the same way about abortion, and I'm not asking anyone to agree with me on that.  But if you look at the link I posted above on our local clinic I think you'll agree that he qualified as a warrior, and a mighty badass one at that.  He will be sorely missed.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 22, 2010)

.


----------



## seasoned (May 23, 2010)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 23, 2010)

I bow my head in recognition for a man who showed that heroism can take many forms, not the least of which is fortitude in defending a valuable principle.


----------



## stickarts (May 23, 2010)

.


----------



## bluekey88 (May 23, 2010)

.


----------



## Carol (May 23, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 23, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 24, 2010)

.


----------



## harlan (May 24, 2010)

.


----------



## Tez3 (May 24, 2010)

The lost of a man of principal diminishes us all. :asian:


----------

